# Audax and times??????



## Angelfishsolo (23 Oct 2008)

Hi guys. Whilst I do not think I am ready for an Audax just yet I was wondering what are the average Min and Max times for a 100K or 200K ride or is this an impossible question to answer?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Tim Bennet. (23 Oct 2008)

The minimum speeds may not be altered and shall be: 
for events up to 699km - within the range 14.3 to 15kph; 
for events from 700 to 1299 km - 13.3kph; 
for events from 1300 to 1899 km - 12kph; 
for events from 1900 to 2499 km - 10kph; and 
for events over 2499 km, 200 km per day. 

(ii) The maximum speed set by the organiser for the whole or any part of an event may be any speed up to 30kph.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (23 Oct 2008)

Thanks very much indeed chaps. As I though. Much work to be done before I try my luck :-)


----------



## Noodley (23 Oct 2008)

Tim Bennet. said:


> The minimum speeds may not be altered and shall be:
> for events up to 699km - within the range 14.3 to 15kph;
> for events from 700 to 1299 km - 13.3kph;
> for events from 1300 to 1899 km - 12kph;
> ...



Which IIRC applies to Brevet Randonneur (BR) events, whereas the lower limit for Brevet Populaire (BP) events can be lower. Hence a lot of hilly 100km events have min speeds much less than 14.3kph.


----------



## jimboalee (23 Oct 2008)

Randos: Assume 15 kmh. Plan for 20 kmh. Plan for 25 kmh if your tyres don't have Kevlar.
Populaires: Check the event on Aukweb / calendar. A pop' can have any minimum speed the organiser feels applicable. For a first Audax, choose a pop' that has 10 kmh minimum, or you might find yourself on one that has a 14 kmh minimum.

Another thing to mention about Audax rides.
The Brevet card is your proof of correct passage. You can take any route you wish between controls.


----------



## Randochap (23 Oct 2008)

*Audax me a question about randonneuring*

Hello All (I'm a Canadian newbie [to this group]-- originally Wolverhampton):

Here, we make a distinction between audax (team brevets) and general randonneur cycling.

British Columbia Randonneurs runs a full schedule with rides on Vancouver Island, the Mainland/Interior and Northern BC.

We have just begun a "permanents" program a la Audax UK, which is proving popular, even before all the guidelines are "in the book."

Several of our members have ridden London-Edinburgh-London in the past and we have a couple signed up for next year. Personally, I enjoyed meeting and riding with AUK members, at last year's Paris-Brest-Paris.

Marathon cycling is addictive. It differs from racing in that it is more likely to inspire cooperation, rather than competition. Of course there are plenty of A-type personalities in the sport, out to set or break course records

For more audax/randonneuring info, visit Audax UK locally. Check out BC Randonneurs' (link above) for a wealth of info, and my humble site has a decent rando primer page as well as a page discussing desirable (and not so desirable) features of an audax bicycle. Lots more rando links here,, as well

Cheers,
R


----------



## Noodley (23 Oct 2008)

I am a regular visitor to the BC website - I have spent many an hour following links. An exceptionally good site.


----------



## Randochap (23 Oct 2008)

Glad to hear you like the site. I'll pass on your kudos to webmaster Eric.

Have you checked out rides on Vancouver Island? We have some of the best routes in the country (if I do say so myself (as VI coordinator)


----------



## Noodley (23 Oct 2008)

Randochap said:


> Glad to hear you like the site. I'll pass on your kudos to webmaster Eric.
> 
> Have you checked out rides on Vancouver Island? We have some of the best routes in the country (if I do say so myself (as VI coordinator)



Please do pass on to Eric, it is a great site.
I have no plans of venturing to Canada in the near future, but I'll have a look


----------



## Greenbank (23 Oct 2008)

I generally work on a moving average of 20kph and about 1 hour faffing/controls/eating/tea/resting per 100km. So a 200km ride will take me about 12 hours.

20kph (or 12mph) may not seem much but try keeping up a 20kph moving average for 10+ hours.

Obviously each ride is different; I've breezed round a summer 200 with a seemingly constant gentle tailwind in about 9 hours and I've scraped in with less than 15 minutes to spare on a 300 that had terrible weather including a blizzard crossing the Marlborough Downs.

My moving average speed is picking up and just a few kph can make a world of difference.

20kph on a 600 (with 40 hours) leaves 10 hours of non cycling time.
23kph on a 600 gives you almost 4 hours more rest or, more likely, sleep.


----------

